# Best Shipping company?



## leighlebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi All

Moving to Dubai in about 5 weeks from the UK - will have around 12-15 boxes of personal effects to ship - i reckon it'll fit on a pallet. Any suggestions for best companies to use? Best rates etc....
I guess i'd perfer door to door so they sort all the customs malarkey!! 
Thanks


----------

